# Boxymo insurance telematics / GPS tracking



## stefg (6 Feb 2015)

Hi All,

I have seen some posts about Boxymo and some were quite mixed but I just thought I'd post our recent experience.  There are some incidents to be explained by Boxymo and I'm beginning to think their system may not be accurate.

My wife is just learning to drive and had no experience so insurance was very expensive and Boxymo offered the best quote on the condition that a tracking device was fitted to the car to monitor driving.

Each week you get a text telling you your score for the week and any events of note.  At the start it was fine, scores all good and no events.  The last few weeks it has been telling us that there were moderate speeding events which I was surprised at because we are very conscious of the speed at all times.  I am aware of one event where I was driving and went about 10 or 12km over the limit on a dual carriage way so I could quickly get out of the overtaking lane to avoid a very dangerous tail-gating driver behind us.  Other than that there should be no speeding events.  I suspect one of their speeding event may correspond with a motorway journey I made as they probably consider 120kmph speeding for a learner driver but I am fully licensed so I will have to discuss that with them.

This week Boxymo texted to say there were 2 dangerous speeding events.  I will need to confirm this them but there is no way we have done any dangerous speeds and we have been very speed cautious almost to the point of paranoia.

I have contacted Boxymo and they could not confirm the details of the speeding events yet but said someone will call me with details.  I will post up what they say when I hear back from them.

The car has been in the garage twice recently for repairs so I will check if some of the speeding events correspond to when the mechanic had it but I don't think that could cover all the events we have been texted about.  It is possible the mechanic was driving at the time.

I did consider that maybe the speedo in the car is inaccurate but we always seem to be slower than other traffic when keeping to the limit and the sat nav indicates that the actual speed is slower than indicated by the speedo.  It will be interesting to hear back from Boxymo as I use google location services on my phone and have a GPS history of my location and times so I should be able to double check the info they have.

So I will post up more information when I hear back from Boxymo but I'm sceptical about the accuracy of the device for the moment.


----------



## stefg (16 Feb 2015)

Thought I had replied to this already but it seems most of the speeding events are explainable and were marginal.  Most were for 53/54 kmph in 50 zones which I think must have been momentary lapses.  There was one "dangerous speeding event" of 96kmph but Boxymo were able to tell me the time but unable to tell me where this happened.  It looks from my phone location like we would have been on a dual carriageway with a speed limit of 100kmph so I don't know where that speeding event came from.  Anyway we'll see how it goes for the next while, we are being extremely speed conscious so don't expect any more notifications.


----------

